# Top Bar Hive Design



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Interested in designing a top bar hive from scratch? My Build a Top Bar Hive page describes the process.

But Mogans Jensen has illustrated and detailed the process in his more than 80 page free pdf Beekeeping with Apis cerana indica. It’s with a slightly different bee than our Apis mellifera. But the principles are the same.

Besides design, it’s a very good read for anyone interested in top bar hive beekeeping and sustainability.

I found this hidden gem while browsing bNews


----------



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

thanks! Free is the best!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this. Looks like a good read from what I've gotten through so far.


----------



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh Baby !! 

CHeck out the extractor on page 60-63.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

:thumbsup:

So simple, but brilliant. I've got an old bicycle I could rob for the drive and go from there. This could be a game changer for honey production. Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

that's great!
I remember something about using a wire basket for Warre combs but couldn't visualize it. now I can


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

The full color pictures in the PDF book were fascinating. It is interesting to see how people in other parts of the world keep bees.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like I need some Coconuts!


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

This is the second time in less than a week that I have seen that extractor. Now I know where it came from.


----------



## TheBeeLoudGlade (Jan 31, 2017)

the hyperlink to your site doesn't seem to be working


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

The thing I'm trying to figure out is how to fabricate this extractor.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Lay a bicycle on its side and glue a laundry basket to the back tire. 

That should get you about 80% there....


----------



## HansS (2 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread. Does anyone have a good PDF link to the OP's book mentioned? My google fu is failing me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

HansS said:


> Does anyone have a good PDF link to the OP's book mentioned?


I did not see Dennis (the OP) mentioning a book that *he* wrote. But he did mention a book by Mogans Jensen. If that is what you are looking for, it can be retrieved from Internet Archive.



BWrangler said:


> But Mogans Jensen has illustrated and detailed the process in his more than 80 page free pdf _Beekeeping with Apis cerana indica_.


Link to the book:








Beekeeping With Apis Cerana Indica : Mogens Jensen : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Beekeeping with Apis cerana indica-Some important aspects of colony management



archive.org





---------------------------------
I see that the BWrangler site is still active, and note that this page has a variety of hive/equipment plans available. Plans - BWrangler Revived


----------



## HansS (2 mo ago)

Thank you for the link.

I didn't mean "HE" wrote it. Only that the OP mentioned it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

